# Filtering used motor oil......



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

Long time ago, I read an article on a homemade filter for used motor oil. 
Used 4" pvc and TP.
Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Dave, try this site.

http://www.endtimesreport.com/cleaning_engine_oil.html


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

The Federal gov't. used to have A manual telling how to clean used motor oil. It was A simple thing too. Just heat the oil and keep it hot then sift in Lime and that would filter the oil. Then all you had left was A tar like substance..


----------



## Northman (Jan 26, 2005)

a word of caution to those who do filter out used oil.While it is possible to filter oil the additive added by the original manufacturer will not be present and nolonger do it's job. things like anti-foaming agents ,detergents, and a whole host of other goodies do break down from heat and age. so the oil will not be "good as new". you can purchase additive to restore the oil to "operable" condition.

Just want to give a heads up that it's not as cut and dry as I have seen stated.

Pennywise, dollardumb.


----------



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have used small amounts of veggie oil and used motor oil as fuel.
friday, Calif went to the lower sulpher diesel, statewide. Also, I am paying $3.30 up for fuel.
just thought I might save a dollar or two more.
Thanks for the replies.
Dave


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

A good friend used to use used motor oil as fule for his diesel stand-by generator, to charge his house batteries when it wasn't windy. He let it sit in a 250 tank for a year or so first, so the water could seperate and the dirt settle out, then took oil from near the middle of the tank, ran it through a good fuel filter and then to the fuel tank for the engine.

You are probably thinking of a home made version of the old toilet paper element oil filter.

I don't think I would re-use oil for lubrication purposes in an engine without doing some testing of the oil to make sure it has no chemical contaminants, and then replace additives etc as mentioned previously. I would use it as fuel however, especially added to regular diesel.


----------

